#   >  , -831, -831

## ur5ffc

Hello!
   ,    :

*To Victor73   -2, -    ,    * 

,   ,  "-2"    ,
 "" ( 1980 )  "-1" - 1980/85.

----------


## ur5ffc

> ?


 - .

----------


## Serg

> - .


      .   -1.

*Geo*
    ,   .    (2.7-3 1)     -118  -140.  .       3   250    ...

----------


## Serg

*Geo*

   , 3-5      ,  144.    ,        4  .   1  ,   .

     - -    ,    -,          ,     :Wink:

----------


## Serg

> ,  .      "-8"   .
> 
>  -


 -1    , ,  .         ,   ,  ,    ,    !    -.    -   .

 ,         .




> 144500,


-1   145.500 ,        .

,   432       -  ?

----------


## ur5ffc

> 


,     .  :Smile:   !

----------


## ur5ffc

> -50  -200


-200 -     ,   " " ,   .
-50  - ,   ,         .     ,    <->,   <+>.      .        .  ,        "-50"      .        ,    ,  -50  . -200    ,   .

----------


## ur5ffc

> 


...-,     http://hamspirit.net.ua/sprut/sprut.html 
       -35  3.2     6 ,      5-  ,  -   ,   .   115.  -7   1750,     ,   30.
,   ,        ,  ""    ,    20, ,    .

----------


## ur5ffc

-     2  -35  1  -7,    1  500, .   ,  .     ""   .    , - 3550  1800.
   -35 , ""   ,   .  -7   ( -404).

----------

! 
  : 
-  ur5ffc -        ;
-  ;
-   -7 + -200 + 27     . 

   :            ,        ,     .      ?

----------

?   ,   400.    ,   ,    ,    5-8  .         .
     :    ,        .      .      (  )     (  )       .   45.  ?

----------

,          ?       ,     ?   ,         144  ?

----------


## ut5ec

, !
      831.     .               213  L211.   ,     213?       ?      144  3 - 5. .

----------


## ut5ec

> .
> 
>     ,      ?
>        ,       .


  140  ,  -  ,  .             .         .    -   ,  ,     .

----------


## ut5ec

-     ,    -  .  ,         ,    .             ,    .                   .     .      ,  ?

----------


## ut5ec

...    .   6,8  10 , 3.5    8.        150.    .    L/C     ,     .

----------


## ut5ec

.    12?         .

----------


## ut5ec

,        .      .  432   ,    .       - 144.

----------


## ut5ec

,    ,      .

----------


## ur5ffc

!

----------


## ut5ec

-15   . .   ,      ,        .   .     .               - .        ,  . C6-L5 -       . (6- 6,8,  - 4 -    .
   -  3 .         .      .      ,     ,  .      . ..  1,5 .

----------


## ur5ffc

> ,  ,     - ,     ,    -, ..  . ,    -    ??
> -  -  / -  50  ??          ?


 -   .           ,    -  .        50  75 .   ,       1.2 ... 1.3, ,  ,       50 .       ( ,  )   ,      .

----------


## ur5ffc

> 


    .   ,   .           .

----------


## ur5ffc

> 1:1    -831


, , , -    . :Smile:  ,   , ,         ,   "".

----------


## ur5ffc

> ?


   -831       - .
 -831  -          .

----------

831 .          ,      ,    ,   -.       .  .   ,   ,   =)

----------

, -      -  "made by *Lech Wałęsa*" (C)  :Wink:

----------

> 


  ,     .       =)
   ,   -   .

----------

